# Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: CONTEST CLOSED! Congrats sweetmelissa



## lara (Dec 6, 2007)

Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set! 
CONGRATULATIONS *sweetmelissa* you've won todays giveaway! :congrats: 

*Q - Name a lipglass and lipgelee that share the same name.*
*MOONSTONE*

Today's prize is a lush and sassy Berry Lips Set containing:


Lipstick: Burnin' 
Mattene Lipstick: Night Violet 
Lipglass: Bazaarish 

Staff have chosen a random number. The email that comes in at that number and contains the correct answer will be our winner. We will announce the winner when the number has been reached! Please remember the rules, only one entry per member per day!

*This contest is open to our international member base!*


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

All I can think of is a lipstick and a lipgelee that share the same name!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

^^ Or a lipstick and a lipglass...........


----------



## redambition (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

i guessed.. teeheehee


----------



## n_c (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_i guessed.. teeheehee_

 
Me too


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

owch
i have no clue >.<


----------



## soco210 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

I got that answer a little too quickly, it makes me think its wrong lol please post the right answer when the contest is over! <3 TIA!


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

I think I got it.


----------



## righteothen (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

I think I got it, but my initial thought was wrong, so who knows...


----------



## kokometro (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Oh this is nice!


----------



## danabird (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

wahh i don't know :'(


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

i didn't guess yet, i was thinking it was a lipstick and lipgelee that were named the same, this one has stumped me.


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

I got it I got it! I hope I win!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Hopefully I got the right answer...


----------



## Sonya Adams (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

OOOH!!!! I KNEW IT!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's one of my faves for both lipglass AND lipgelee!!!


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

I had to send it twice tho cause the forst time I forgot to put elegent in the subject line!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

I don't own ANY lipgelees LOL I had to look it up!  I think maybe I need to get at least one....


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Thanks. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Holly (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Took me a while to figure it out


----------



## frocher (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Good luck Ladies, I have no clue.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Good luck to everyone. This one's a toughie.


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

I just sent mine!! good luck everybody!!!


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

good luck... do they ever tell the answer after??


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

pick me pls!


----------



## syrene78 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

This one was easy for me, not like yesterday's!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_good luck... do they ever tell the answer after??_

 
Yes, generally after the contest ends, we release the answers.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

I know i got it right...but i had to be dumb and 4get to put elegant in the subject line...boo


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

boo this is hard!


----------



## Lisa J (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

I did some internet searches - took me a while!  I think I got it, but you never can know with google.  I can't wait to find out the real answer!


----------



## electrostars (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

haaaaaaaaaay i got it!


----------



## electrostars (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_This one was easy for me, not like yesterday's!_

 
what was yesterday's?


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_what was yesterday's?_

 
it was a word unscrambling type thing....super hard


----------



## lipshock (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_what was yesterday's?_

 

There was a list of MAC lipsticks, scrambled and you had to unscramble them.  They were a mixture of permanent/discontinued/limited edition.  It is was pretty tough.


----------



## electrostars (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Aw that would've been interesting. lmao.


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

It took a bit of searching but I think I got it!  I can't wait to see the answer and who wins!


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

i'm not really sure i got it correct..but we'll see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no harm in trying right


----------



## baby_blooz (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

oooh..i got it


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

damn , i wanna know if my answer is correct or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*curieus*


----------



## Joyness (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

I think I finally got it!


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Hmmmm   Let's see.  An internet site GIVING away free product to their user base and there's always got to be somebody that gripes about this, that, and the other thing.  Oh wait.. there's a raffle where you can win a whole bunch of stuff for the mere entrance fee of five freakin dollars.  Only site I've EVER been on that this kind of customer service and appreciation has been shown and yet there's always a griper, complainer, and hair splitter (or several who should, in my opinion, be shoved down a flight of stairs late at night followed by a 22" CRT monitor being thrown down the stairs where the momentum of the individual in question stopped).     Sheesh...   by the way my guess was 6uldv8 probably no makeup for me.  Dang!!!!   How about we think about the amount of work and logistical nightmares running contests like this take on the admins and staff and just accept the fact that they are trying to run the contests in an ethical and fair manner?   My other guess was b4i4quqt3.1415ru/18.  Pretty sure that one's a miss as well  But that's me


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

????????? :s


----------



## sweetmelissa (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittiegothgirl* 

 
_????????? :s_

 
I'm confused too!  Did I miss something?

I'm just glad I found the contest today.  I thought I'd miss it entirely because I had class tonight.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetmelissa* 

 
_I'm confused too!  Did I miss something?

I'm just glad I found the contest today.  I thought I'd miss it entirely because I had class tonight._

 
lmao i think a lot of us are lost...i kno i am


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

^^Agreed, I didn't realize anyone was griping at all.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Sent mine!!!!

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Holly (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 

 
_^^Agreed, I didn't realize anyone was griping at all._

 
Me neither!


----------



## susanks1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

I just sent my answer.  I hope I got it right.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 7, 2007)

This would've been so nice to win. I'm so bad at getting to these threads on time.

PROBABLY BECAUSE I HAVE A LIFE!!!




[/sourgrapes]


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 7, 2007)

ahhh im just glad i got it right!!!
Congrats sweetmelissa! I hope you enjoy ur new makeup!!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-6-07: Berry Lips Set!*

Congratulations, sweetmelissa!


----------



## frocher (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations Sweetmelissa!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS to sweetmelissa. Yay! I am so happy that I got the answer correct. This is so much fun.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 7, 2007)

what was the answer and what was that big paragraph about... its not even understandable


----------



## frocher (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_what was the answer and what was that big paragraph about... its not even understandable_

 
The answer is Moonstone.


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations sweetmelissa!!!  That was a tough one..i totally got it wrong..lol.   Thanks Specktra Mods...this contest is a blast!


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations sweetmelissa!!! Oh...and I got it wrong too!! but it was fun...thanks girls and better luck tomorrow


----------



## toxik (Dec 7, 2007)

i missed it again!!! its already the 6th day, and i have yet to participate in any! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



when will the whole contest be over?


----------



## liv (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats sweetmelissa!

I got this one right, only because I spend too much time on Specktra....=]


----------



## soco210 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations Sweetmelissa!!!!

Can't wait for the next one Specktra!!!! <3


----------



## xJUDYx (Dec 7, 2007)

i missed it again!!!! ahh! i seriously waited allday and refreshed..haha


----------



## redambition (Dec 7, 2007)

congratulations!


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 7, 2007)

congratulations!


----------

